# new custom hunting rifle build advice



## b.butch (Jan 6, 2008)

I wanting to get a new hunting rifle custom built in 7mag or 300mag where can i start to look, what kind of action,barrel,stock base,rings, would u go with even if i get them all seperate is good i'll send it off and have it put together glass bed the works muzzle brake who is some good gun smith to do this trueing the action and what ever else keep in mind that i am left handed and want a left handed bolt action, so more are less what would be your dream build not wanting to go over 2500 to 3000 just for the rifle would love to get one done for 1500 to 2000 if posible all input welcome thanks butch


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

There is a place in South Dakota I think Rapid City called HandR precision. That would be a good place to start.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

If you are going to hunt with the gun, I'd recommend omitting the break. It is not worth it, IMO, because of the increase in noise.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Call Truman Wilson in Delta, CO @ (970)874-3030. He's built several rifles for me, and his craftsmanship is outstanding !!!!

My advice would be to listen to his advice.

It's been 2 or 3 years since I paid for one, so I'm not exactly sure of costs right now (my last rifle was paid for by a buddy as a thank you, so all I had in it was my deposit to cover materials) but you should be able to get all the top of the line goodies like a bedded McMillan stock and Jewell trigger, with the barrel of your choice for under $1500. Add the cost of a 700 action and you're still under $2000 (for now  )

I agree with buggy about the break, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You will have to ask your self a few questions on how you use your rifle and what you want it to do.

1. How do you hunt?
a. Wall a lot (spot and stalk)
b. More into longer shots
C. You know if you are this group
2. Game you want to hunt?
a. meduim to large
b. dangerous
3. Looks of the rifle
a. Tactical look
b. hunting look
c. Physical limitations
d. Composit or wood

There are a few more but I want to keep this short.

If you walk alot then a lighter rifle will be more user friendly. I like 12lb rifles. I few extra lbs do not bother me because I am in sub c in sec 1 (extream long range). If you are going to be hunting dangerous game then 30 cal is the trick. Not to say that the 7mm will not work the 30cal will give you some room for error.
As far as looks go that is up to you. My trigger hand(left) it does not bend all that well any more so I like the tactical stocks.

Actions I like Remington 700 actions. 
scope bases I like badger ordance bases. They are spendy but they arevery well built. There are others that are very good.
Triggers the standard remington can be adjusted to what you want.
Barrels kreiger is the only way to fly. I also like lilja.
stock Mcmillian are very good but others make great stocks also


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Jarret rifles are good. There was an article in field and stream about him Said that he makes rifles that shoot like you wouldn't believe. 
http://www.jarrettrifles.com/


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Way out of his price range......


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Depends if your going on a bargain budget or not.

As far as actions, the Rem 700, Ruger M77 or a good Mauser are all good places to start. Look for a cheap used gun or search for a new action online or talk to your local gunsmith.

The best barrels for cheap that I have found are E R Shaw, I have two rifles with them and absolutely no complaints, the have a decent website.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

here is a good list of some rifle builders
http://benchrest.com/inlink/index.php?s ... esults=100
now you really need to know what type of rifle you want, how heavy a barrel, and what kind of stock
there are many custom shops that have there own models , and several will fit your needs, then it just comes down to looking at there many differet types
you will be far better off having the gunsmith, get all parts for you, rather than bringing him, a bunch of parts, and asking him to build it too!
where are you from, I may provide better info if i knew more on you, and what you really want!
I own several custom built rifles, and all had reason /design in mind before I had built!
something you really need , for step, 1!


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out High Plains Precision. Spearfish SD


----------



## jbroadnax (Jan 19, 2009)

I have 3 Left hand Mcwhorter custom Rifles. I am wanting to sell a couple of them to fund more projects. I am selling a 300Ultra, 300wsm, and a 270Weatherby. They all shoot lights out!

PM me if interested.

www.mcwhorterrifles.com


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I saw somebody mentioned the Mauser action. I'd probably shy away from the Mauser action, unless you specifically want a Mauser.

You'd have to make sure you got a Czech, German, or Turk (they have different threads, anyhow), NOT a Yugo, because actions are short. Then, they would have to do a lot of work on the mag-well for the belted magnums. They would also have to work on the bolt-handle, and swap the safety out for one that will clear a scope (although, that's easy). Those things can be avoided with a good 700 action.

I don't know... maybe that stuff is more cost-effective than a 700 action, but I doubt it. I never got serious about running the numbers on building a magnum Mauser, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

People said:


> You will have to ask your self a few questions on how you use your rifle and what you want it to do.
> 
> 1. How do you hunt?
> a. Wall a lot (spot and stalk)
> ...


Very good advice indeed.


----------

